# kostenlose quelle für internetnews



## cater (13. Juli 2001)

hi ihrs,

da ihr ja alle immer eine gute antwort auf etwas habt...hier eine neue herausforderung:

ich benötige eine quelle, bei der ich mir kostenlos aktuelle news ziehen und sie dann auf meiner homepage veröffentlichen kann. habt ihr da was?

dann legt mal los.. =)
ich hab sowas noch net gefunden

carlo


----------



## RedZack (13. Juli 2001)

geh doch bei Shortnews klaun... hehe ;-]


----------



## cater (13. Juli 2001)

die haben ne bessere fantasie als bild..  *fg*

;-)


----------



## RedZack (13. Juli 2001)

*lol* ja und das will auch ganz schön was heissen!

:[ :#


----------



## cater (16. Juli 2001)

hmmm...das hat mich aber immer noch nich weiter gebracht...


also strengt euch noch mal richtig an...=) wor gibts kostenlose news..aber keine java-applet-banner


----------



## RedZack (17. Juli 2001)

ich weiss nicht genau was du meinst...
bei einer privaten webseite z.b. kannst du dir z.b. die news von heise.de nehmen - unter quellenangabe!
oder suchst du was das sich die news von selbst aktualisieren?


----------



## cater (17. Juli 2001)

mir reicht es, wenn ich die news unter quellenangabe mir selbst nehmen kann. 
es ist für die designlounge, das ist ja nun keine private homepage...sich selbst aktualisieren brauchen sie sich nicht


----------



## Deemax (17. Juli 2001)

Stündlich aktualisierter Newstricker kostenfrei für die Homepage aber leider als Java-Applet! 
Die Farben kann man anpassen.

http://www.ticker.de/foryou/index.shtml


----------



## cater (17. Juli 2001)

zwar kostenlos aber die themen sind irgendwie nich so...uns es ist ein applet

ich suche halt internetnews..sollt ich vielleicht dazu sagen =)


----------



## Jarod (17. Juli 2001)

http://www.freeletter.de

wie wärs damit...?
greetz...

:: jarod @ thinkin' ::


----------



## cater (17. Juli 2001)

;-) 

das is schon net schlecht. werd ich wohl erstmal nehmen. zwar link ich dann immer noch auf eine fremde site..aber man kann halt net alles haben *s*

gibts denn wirklich keine richtige site, wo ich mir die news (also nicht nur die headlines) einfach so nehmen darf?

oki
dank euch allen!


----------



## Jarod (17. Juli 2001)

*hmmm*

also die news usw in deine page einbinden?

wie sollen sich solche sites denn finanzieren?
wenn ich was finde werde ichs pasten...

greetz

:: jarod ::


----------



## cater (18. Juli 2001)

weiß nich...indem ich nen banner von der site bei mir laufen lasse, hätt ich jedenfalls nichts gegen...

stimmt, eigentlich ist das net einfach für sone site...aber vielleicht gibts ja doch noch irgendwo so eine ;-)


----------



## Robert Fischer (17. August 2001)

noch gibt es ja einige content-firmen, die kostenlosen content anbieten, bzw. auch content gegen geld:

interactivmedia.de
instantcontent.de
livingnet.de

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## RedZack (5. September 2001)

Ich hätte da jetzt vielleicht was gefunden.
Schau mal auf diverse PHP Seiten, wie php-programme.de
(tutorials.de Linkliste)

Es gibt dort sogenannte News-scripte die von anderen Webseiten die News abgreifen.
Versuch das doch einfach mal


----------



## Robert Fischer (5. September 2001)

klar, derartige scripte gibt es schon. und es ist auch nicht schwer den content zu grabben, jedoch muss das vorher auf jedenfall mit dem jeweiligen seitenbetreiber abgesprochen werden, da sonst illegal.


----------

